# JAS Chem- 6 Days and NO Order Status



## usergear (Apr 6, 2011)

Made border 6 days ago and emailed from web a lot of times but am getting no answer on order status or tracking number. Is this regular practice. Is there a more reliable chemical place ??


----------



## btex34n88 (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't think I ever get one, but JAS is Def good to go. I wouldn't worry, just give it a few more days


----------



## usergear (Apr 6, 2011)

what is normal turn around time


----------



## usergear (Apr 7, 2011)

i noticed cialis out of stock


----------



## usergear (Apr 7, 2011)

should still give me order update


----------



## usergear (Apr 7, 2011)

need to pm Jas i guess


----------



## johnnyringo74 (Apr 11, 2011)

yea i ordered 12 days ago with no response. im a pretty patient guy, but this is complete horsesh*T!!!


----------



## usergear (Apr 11, 2011)

I am at 11 days now with nothing, Beware all buyers if you want an item quickly
Very disappointed , especially after people claimed fast reliable service.If the service is this poor how good is the quality of the chemicals themselves


----------



## onedaddeo (Apr 22, 2011)

I also ordered from JAS chemical. They got my money via PayPal, but no response to request(s) for when the item will be shipped, not even an order status or receipt from them. The only thing I have is a receipt that PayPal paid them. Has anyone received items from them, and how long did it take from the time you ordered it?


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 22, 2011)

i ordered back at the end of march and recieved my order in 5 days.. i posted that i didnt receive a confirmation on the day that i ordered but then i got it the next day..lately there has been some issues with some orders on here..he disappeared from the forums for a bit because he had shit going on and then came back on and tried to make things right but it seems like he has disappeared again..jas has legit products just seems like theres some problems with them and ordering  right now.


----------



## Cenetti (Apr 22, 2011)

Well I am sorry but I wouldn't buy from JAS. It's hit & miss. My first order (early march) arrived in 1 week. My second order still waiting 33 days and counting...

He said it was mistake, my order didn't ship  - offered free samples and emailed me USPS tracking number. That was April 5. Still says "notified" nothing has shipped. 

I don't need them anymore as I ordered from somewhere else and received in 2 days. Enough said! - I've been defending JAS here because of my first order - but can't do that anymore with the second order situation.


----------



## Justinbro (Apr 22, 2011)

subscribed, check out Jas last post


----------



## Justinbro (May 25, 2011)

Has anyone noticed JAS Clomi turn thick and milky?


----------



## OTG85 (May 26, 2011)

What happend to jas his products were all g2g  andI received all my orders less then a week


----------



## OTG85 (May 26, 2011)

Justinbro said:


> Has anyone noticed JAS Clomi turn thick and milky?



Most clomid is thick and cloudy


----------



## Justinbro (May 26, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Most clomid is thick and cloudy


 My clomi started off green and thin like antifreeze and now its thick and cloudy like soap.


----------



## spiderman110 (May 28, 2011)

i had my stuff in about 3 or 4 days.... his shit is def legit, i ordered cial and clomid... no tits and dick hard as 9 bux worth of jaw breakers lol......


----------



## rutgersfan (May 28, 2011)

when did you order?  recently?


----------



## spiderman110 (May 29, 2011)

About 2 months ago


----------



## Justinbro (May 29, 2011)

spiderman110 said:


> About 2 months ago


 He's definitely a fucked up dude which you would see if his forum was still here. Most people got their money back through paypal disputes.


----------

